# President Obama returning to Marthas Vineyard for August vacation



## Sunni Man (Jul 13, 2013)

You have got to be freaken kidding me!!!

He just got back from touring and sight seeing all around Africa with his family; supposedly on official business.

Now he is going to take an extended vacation!!!    WTF !!!!

Is it just me......or is this guy the King of the Presidential Vacations???

Doesn't he have a job?   Like working to solve the unemployment problem and the still stuck in neutral economy??    


*WASHINGTON*  President Obama is returning to Marthas Vineyard next month, making his fourth trip to the wealthy island in Massachusetts since he became president.

Obama will arrive on the Vineyard on August 10, and plans to remain on the island until August 18, according to the White House. He will arrive with First Lady Michelle Obama. Officials would not disclose any travel information about their two daughters, but they typically vacation on the Vineyard as well.

The Obama family also vacationed on the vineyard in 2009, 2010, and 2011. They didnt head to the island last year, a vacation that would have fallen in the months leading up to the presidential election. It was a time period where Obama was focused on the campaign, but also in not stirring any controversy (such as taking a respite on an exclusive island in deep blue Massachusetts).

President Obama returning to Martha?s Vineyard for August vacation - Boston.com


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 13, 2013)

He's teaching by example.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 13, 2013)

If he ain't on vacation with the family.

Then he is off golfing or hosting a fund raiser dinner with some gangsta rap artist for the evenings entertainment.

When does the guy ever find time to work on the problems the country is facing?? 

I guess the nation is way low on his priority list.  ..


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

obama is a record breaker.

Obama on track to pass golf record of 34 rounds in one year - Washington Times

&#8220;After playing nine weeks in a row, Obama was forced to break his streak the last weekend in June when his trip to Africa edged inconveniently into the weekend,&#8221; Mr. Koffler wrote.
But he&#8217;s likely to pick up where he left off, and if he continues to play every weekend &#8212; he usually plays at Andrews Air Force Base or at Fort Belvoir &#8212; will likely surpass his previously set golfing record, the blog reported.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 13, 2013)

He's never had a real job in his life. What do you expect.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 31, 2013)

What a pile of bullshit from the same bullshitters as always. 

You fools have no problem with congress working only 125 days a year on a measly paycheck of $200K PLUS kickbacks and tax-funded bennies. 

But, if the prez takes a 7 day vacation, its called "extended". 

And, while the congress actually do get two thirds of the year OFF, the president is never on vacation. 

You idiots need to get a new whine. 

OTOH, its kinda fun to watch your heads exploding over your Lies du Jour.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 31, 2013)

The Obama's family vacation will include 75 staff members and cost the American taxpayer an estimated 7 million dollars.  

Must be nice......


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 31, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> What a pile of bullshit from the same bullshitters as always.
> 
> You fools have no problem with congress working only 125 days a year on a measly paycheck of $200K PLUS kickbacks and tax-funded bennies.
> 
> ...



*Negged!*


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 31, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The Obama's family vacation will include 75 staff members and cost the American taxpayer an estimated 7 million dollars.
> 
> Must be nice......



But CEOs who actually have to perform make too much money.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 31, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> If he ain't on vacation with the family.
> 
> Then he is off golfing or hosting a fund raiser dinner with some gangsta rap artist for the evenings entertainment.
> 
> ...





Look at all the damage he's done as a part time President.  Do you really want him to focus his full time attention on his job?


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 2, 2013)

> How Much Vacation Time Has Obama Taken? (Infographic)
> March 7, 2013 | Filed under: Civility,Obama,U.S. | Posted by: Justin McAffee The Sequester battle rages on in D.C., and now golfing and White House tours are ammo.  One I&#8217;ve heard brought up more than usual lately is a complaint that Obama has been on these lavish vacations costing tax payers enormous amounts.  I guess the reasoning goes something like &#8216;we wouldn&#8217;t even have a national debt if it weren&#8217;t for these vacations!&#8217;
> 
> Hate to break it to ya slim, but Obama&#8217;s vacation expenses don&#8217;t amount to much.  Air Force One costs a lot to operate, and so does shipping the president&#8217;s bullet proof vehicles and other equipment in a second plane.  He has no choice about what goes with him.  He only has a choice about where to go.
> ...







http://thenevadaview.com/4237/how-much-vacation-time-has-obama-taken-infographic/


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 2, 2013)

> Obamas Numbers: July Update
> Debt, foreclosures, spending and more. Our latest selection of statistical measures of what's happened since the president took office.
> In our latest quarterly review of key statistical measures of Barack Obamas presidency so far, we find:
> 
> ...



Obama?s Numbers: July Update | FactCheck.org


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 2, 2013)

> Jobs & Unemployment
> 
> 
> Steady gains in employment pushed the total number of jobs gained under President Obama to 2,271,000 as of June, the most recent period for which the BLS has reported its seasonally adjusted figures for total nonfarm employment.
> ...


http://www.factcheck.org/2013/07/obamas-numbers-july-update/


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 2, 2013)

Obama is merely spreading the wealth. 
Ours.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 2, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> (snip to remove nonsense)




Here's the real picture of the Obama Recovery...worst jobs recovery EVER.







We are still 1.5% below the employment level prior to the recession...and should have exceeded that by now.  We aren't even creating enough jobs to cover population growth.

And 77% of the jobs created this year are PART TIME.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-...-jobs-created-2013-77-or-731000-are-part-time


----------

